
Police: Armed robbers used Pokemon Go app to target victims – WTOP - leephillips
http://wtop.com/national/2016/07/police-armed-robbers-used-pokemon-go-app-to-target-victims/
======
CarolineW
Previous submissions of this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12070151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12070151)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12070093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12070093)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068921)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068073)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067774)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067526)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067422](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067422)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067200)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066749)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066134)

